# Mama and Norman like nutritional yeast



## Paco Dennis (Oct 30, 2021)

We gave our cats a small dish of nutritional yeast. They love it.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 30, 2021)

The one on the left looks like my Max boy.  What does the nutritional yeast do for them?


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 30, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> nutritional yeast



I eat a lot of it, good source of protein and it tastes pretty good.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 30, 2021)

beautiful babies, @Paco Dennis, they're licking that bowl clean... 

Just the straight yeast?  Or do you add some liquid to make a mush?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 30, 2021)

Straight. They had a second helping too.


----------

